# Witch Hazel Toner that Made my Skin Perfect!



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 14, 2009)

Buy Dickinson's witch hazel-Daily Facial Toner Online at drugstore.com

I've been using this for about a month now and I haven't broke out once since it cleared my last breakouts up! I know they say you can't shrink ur pores either, but this stuff has seriously cleared every lil blackhead that I've had on my nose and my pores look_ alot_ smaller and they are totally clean looking now! My skin feels so soft and it looks so smooth too! I'm so happy I tried this out, I gave it a try based on the site reviews! 

I want to pass the news along lol TRY IT!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My face was driving me nuts the last couple months. I haven't changed anythng else in my skincare routine besides adding this stuff so I know this is what's working 4 me! YAY!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 14, 2009)

cool! its always great to find things that work for us that we probably never thought would. 


i'm on a trek to find something that can correct skin discolorations. i have a really dark spot on my chin from a breakout almost 2 years ago and jeeez its driving me nuts. its the only part of my face i have to pack concealer on.


----------



## iadoremac (Jan 14, 2009)

please inform us when you find something that works


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 15, 2009)

I love that toner. Been using it for about 4 months. It doesn't dry out my skin and pores do seem to appear smaller. I would never go back to seabreeze, that thing dried me out something crazy! I used the cheaper witch hazel and i feel like it works better for my skin than the Dickinson's witch hazel. But overall they have the same exact ingredients(sp).


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

  i'm on a trek to find something that can correct skin discolorations. i have a really dark spot on my chin from a breakout almost 2 years ago and jeeez its driving me nuts. its the only part of my face i have to pack concealer on.  
 
Bio-oil might help this it is for scarring, evening skin tone or stretch marks


----------



## MissResha (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the tip, i've been hearing a small bit about bio-oil. i'll have to check that out!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 16, 2009)

I used to use Whitch Hazel all the time. I just threw out a bottle...I may go back and get another one. I hate the pores on my nose and blackheads. Yuck!


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Jan 16, 2009)

Witch hazel, huh? I'll have to try this. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## amyzon (Jan 16, 2009)

Haha awesome!  I have actually been using this one

Amazon.com: Witch Hazel Dickinson Astringent Blue Label - 16 OZ: Health & Personal Care

It's Dickinson's blue label Witch Hazel.  I use after washing my face.  I soak a cotton pad in it, and rub all over my face and neck until the cotton pad is nearly dry.  It is AMAZING.  It cleans without drying out my face at all, and leaves my face so soft and smooth.  And has virtually cleared my weird winter acne.  SUCH an awesome product and awesome value at 4 bucks


----------



## amyzon (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_cool! its always great to find things that work for us that we probably never thought would. 


i'm on a trek to find something that can correct skin discolorations. i have a really dark spot on my chin from a breakout almost 2 years ago and jeeez its driving me nuts. its the only part of my face i have to pack concealer on._

 
Have you tried these... Vitamin E (I've heard AMAZING things about clearing acne scars with this), Cocoa Butter Stick.  In the mean time I think Dermablend would be far more effective in covering the scar than concealer if you're self conscious about the discoloration.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 16, 2009)

it's also good for ur bikini area. it keeps any waxing/shaving bumps away! it controls redness and itching too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was using bikini zone pads for that but i noticed they have witch hazel in them so i gave the toner a try and it works the same!it doesnt sting one bit.


----------



## rosasola1 (Jan 16, 2009)

i used to use it, i shall use it again!


----------



## oracle1 (Jan 16, 2009)

I love, love, love this stuff!!!!  I use the Dickinson Witch Hazel towelettes. I also highly recommend it. I use it all the time.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 17, 2009)

THIS STUFF IS THE BEST! An cheap too. Mmmmhmmm. One of the best face products I've ever tried and can't recommend this enuff! Everybody go buy yourselves a bottle or 2!


----------



## 06290714 (Jan 17, 2009)

Lol, right after I read this post I ordered it online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What do I have to lose? Thanks for the post!!


----------



## photogeek (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oracle1* 

 
_I love, love, love this stuff!!!!  I use the Dickinson Witch Hazel towelettes. I also highly recommend it. I use it all the time._

 





   There are *towelettes*?? That sounds like just about the best idea ever.  I need to find these!  I refill my itty bitty travel dickinson's bottle from a huge one that's even cheaper...I wish I didn't hate the smell but I can stand it for how well it gets rid of all of the traces of my foundation which is my #1 cause of breakouts, I swear.

Am gonna go look now online- you just made my night  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



m


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 17, 2009)

I use witch hazel hydrosol as a toner, too. You can use it as a toner and than before you apply your cream/gel/oil moisturizer. It will help the skin to absorb the product better!
You are not imagening(?) things, witch hazel is known to shrink pores!

here's a good source for witch hazel hydrosol
http://www.gardenofwisdom.com/hydrosols.html


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

OMG! Witch Hazel has been around as a toner since at least when I was a little girl and I am 57 now. I used it in my teens!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Feb 2, 2009)

This is what I forgot at CVS!  I'm trying to "dumb down" my skin care and invested in Pond's Cold Cream and wanted to try witch hazel as a toner and cocoa butter for moisture and hyperpigmentation.  I will definitely turn my little butt back to CVS for this


----------



## luvsic (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG I so want to try this now!! I use differin to get rid of my acne, but it's not the greatest. Do you think this could replace it? How long does it take to go into effect (or when do you start seeing results)? 

Can I get it at a CVS? Do they sell it at all CVS's?


----------



## tenpaperhearts (Mar 8, 2009)

I've been using Witch Hazel as a toner as well and when I started I was really pleased with the results almost immediately! At first it made my skin slightly red (this doesn't happen anymore) but very quickly I could already see the swelling going down on the active pimples I had. 

It hasn't made my skin PERFECT by any means, but it is much better than before. I used to use differin also and it didn't work for me, but if it has been working for you, you can try to slowly wean yourself off of it to see if Witch Hazel will work on its own, or you can probably use both. Witch Hazel isn't drying for me, so I think the two would be fine together.


----------



## hundove (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info. However, it does have alcohol in it, so it might not be the best for dry skin like mines. However, I bought an alcohol-free witch hazel from drugstore.com also. It's "Thayer's alcohol-free toner, unscented" but for some reason, it caused more break outs for me! It's more like folliculitis that acne. It might be from the natural tannins (natural plant extract) in it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So, unfortunately, I stopped it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I can find one that's alcohol-free and distilled without the natural tannins.


----------



## na294 (Jul 11, 2010)

They definitely make an alcohol free one (thayer's).  I used that throughout my teenage years and it helped keep my skin clear without drying it out.  If you do have dry dry skin then maybe just put it on the spot areas.  But it really is a great treatment!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes, witch hazel is good stuff. I've been using it and I think it's doing it's part to help clear up my skin.

Resha, I've been using Alpha Hydrox oil free formula on my acne marks and it's helping fading them. You should give alpha hydroxy acids a try. Just bathe in the sunscreen so it doesn't get dark again.


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 16, 2010)

will this help with being oily ? I've been super oily for the past couple of weeks and I never use to be... Help !


----------



## mekilakai (May 21, 2012)

Regarding the question about skin discoloration, not sure if this helps...but an old remdy caucasian people have used for years is lemon juice to fade freckles. You can buy Fade Creams, both specifically for African Americans and also for everyone. Caucasian people use them to fade sun spots. I beleive any face lotion containing retinol, or one that says "fades discolorations" would work. There are a ton of them at the drug store, mainstream brands. My African-American friend recommends Ambi Fade Cream...she said it works for her. I read anything that contains Vitamin E, alpha-hydroxy acids, and sunscreen will work best, which Ambi does. Check out this online article. Good luck 

http://www.helium.com/items/829248-best-fade-creams-for-african-american-skin


----------



## mekilakai (May 21, 2012)

MissResha said:


> i'm on a trek to find something that can correct skin discolorations. i have a really dark spot on my chin from a breakout almost 2 years ago and jeeez its driving me nuts. its the only part of my face i have to pack concealer on.


  	Also, there are procedures they can do at a dermatologist's office that work better. They are a little more pricey, but will work faster. They will be knowledgable about what treatments are best for African-American skin versus Caucasion skin.


----------



## mekilakai (May 21, 2012)

MissResha said:


> i'm on a trek to find something that can correct skin discolorations. i have a really dark spot on my chin from a breakout almost 2 years ago and jeeez its driving me nuts. its the only part of my face i have to pack concealer on.


  	Also, there are procedures they can do at a dermatologist's office that work better. They are a little more pricey, but will work faster. They will be knowledgable about what treatments are best for African-American skin versus Caucasion skin.


----------



## mekilakai (May 21, 2012)

Addicted2Shadow said:


> will this help with being oily ? I've been super oily for the past couple of weeks and I never use to be... Help !


  	hope this article helps..... http://voices.yahoo.com/skin-care-oily-skin-8902385.html?cat=69

  	I'm no skincare expert, but I did work at L'Occitane for a few years, and had to take a lot of training classes for skincare. One thing I learned is that the best way to treat oily skin is the opposite of what most people think. Using a harsher cleanser will make your skin even more oily. Here are my recommendations:

  	1. Have you seen a doctor to rule out any hormonal issues causing temporary increase in oily? Have you recently started, stopped, or changed a birth control pill? If that's ruled out....
  	2. use a GENTLE cleanser to cleanse your skin, so as not to strip off too much oil, which, in turn, causes your skin to produce more.
  	3. Keep skin EXFOLIATED every day, so that you will not have dead skin cells clogging pores. This, combined with the extra oil, will cause breakouts. You can use simply a washcloth, St. Ive's Apricot Scrub (Walmart Generic works just as well), or make your own with baking soda (google baking soda skin scrub, a million recipes will come up.) Do NOT use a sugar or salt scrub, way too harsh. Don't scrub skin too much, as this will also lead to more oil production.
  	4. Use witch hazel as a toner, but stay away from other astringent pads. They are too harsh, and will make your skin oilier in the long run.
  	5. As opposed to astringent pads, use blotting papers, powder, or mild makeup cleansing clothes to wipe it off.
  	6. To bring your skin back into balance, this may sound scary, but TRUST ME. Use a cleanser that is 3 parts Castor Oil, 1 part Olive Oil, and a few drops of tea tree oil to kill the bacteria that causes acne. These 3 oils DO NOT clog pores. The castor oil draws out the dirt, cleans your pores, and does not dry your skin. The Olive Oil will mousturize your skin without clogging pores or causing breakouts. The tea tree oil kills a specific bacteria which causes acne - other cleansers or soaps do NOT kill this particular bacteria. The only other thing that does is benzoyl peroxide. Benzoyl Peroxide will irritate your skin; the harshness will lead to MORE oil production; thirdly, it also causes faster aging.
  	7. Mousturizing your skin will balance it out and cause your skin to calm down, producing less oil. It may take a little while, so be patient. At first, your skin may seem oily or even more oily.....until the oil slows down, keep using the blotting papers, witch hazel, exfoliating to keep dead skin from clogging pores, and using the oil cleanser. Here is how to use....

  	After making the above-described oil cleanser, use your fingertips to massage into entire face. Hold your face over steam for 3-5 minutes or else put hot/warm wet wascloth over face...this will help to open your pores, so the castor oil can draw out impurities. Afterwards, wipe off with paper towel. Rinse face a little, but not too much. You will NOT break out from this, I've tried it, and I'm someone who can't put ANY lotion on my face without waking up the next day with pizza face.
  	Other tips:
  	- Olive oil makes great makeup remover
  	- once a week, do a castor oil mask - massage into face and leave on for 15 minutes. It helps to draw out extra impurities without drying the skin.
  	- I use this myself; I was VERY SKEPTICAL at first, terrified it would make my skin worse, clog pores, and be a disaster. To my surprise, it didn't clog my pores at all, and it calmed down the oiliness over time.
  	- Usually your skin reacts to harsh cleansing by producing more and more sebum. The key is to keep your face moisturized to "let your skin know" that it doesn't have to keep producing more oil to make up for what was lost.
  	- Avoid any toner but witch hazel. They are too harsh and will make your skin produce more oil.

  	****One last thing....I've also seen the same principle work with my hair/scalp. I've always had such AWFUL oily hair. If I washed it the night before bed, the next morning, it would look greasy again. If I washed it in the morning, by nighttime, if I wanted to go out on the town, I'd have to wash it AGAIN, because the oil would make it go flat (I have very fine, straight hair that falls under any weight). I tried the baby powder trick to get away with washing my hair every OTHER day, but the second day, although the baby powder would get rid of the shine, it would be SOOOO flat, it still looked awful. After a while I got so sick of fighting with my hair every day, I started wearing lace wigs for a while. I would wash my own hair maybe once or twice a week, since it didn't show. After 2 months, I realized my hair had calmed down. When I stopped wearing wigs and went back to my own hair, I only had to wash it every 2 or 3 days, and it would still hold body, look clean. I guess my scalp stopped producing so much oil, because it wasn't constantly being washed away. I imagine it's the same principle with the skin on your face as with your scalp.

  	Well, hope this helps!


----------



## iramana1 (Oct 10, 2012)

You are so great but taking your time to explain how and why we get oily hair and face and what to do to help ourselves. Thank you so much for that!!!
  	 Intuitively, I knew this things because I started doing them. I started washing my hair every 4 days instead of every other day and it works. I have been noticing my T-zone very oily and I put olive oil on it two days twice daily and next morning I didn't wake up with a oily face as I used to. So, thank you for posting this here because it will help many people who read it. Many people know but not many take their time to share such information.
  	I also use vit. C serum, that I make, on my face that is supposed to help skin in many ways.

  	Good luck to everybody.


----------



## crayolaforeyes (Oct 11, 2012)

I only use Witch Hazel as my toner - at the Fresh Market store in my area I buy the pre-moistened pads from Humphreys that come in a little container of 60 of them for around $5.00 and it makes it so easy  - I have used witch hazel now for probably 2 or 3 years and I can honestly say it has made the biggest difference in my skin.


----------



## nadia1234 (Jan 12, 2013)

I've been hearing alot about witch hazel, and now I think I might buy it! Thanks for the tip


----------

